# In memory of....ideas



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

I would make a memorial video. I would use pictures and put them in the video from the time she got the horse, through the years, to before the horse passed. Like a progressive. Put in quotes or sweet words about the horse, to explain why this or that happened. Explain the relationship between your mom and her horse. Then put a nice song to it. Something sweet, but happy. Something that will make her smile, and bring a tear to her eyes, but not make her sob from sadness. If that makes sense. Then burn it on a dvd/cd so that she can keep it and watch it on her TV if she wants to. 

I did something like that for my Grandma when her husband died. She loved it, and everyone in the family wanted copies to keep for their selves.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

take her old shoes and make candle stick holder Or a memory box with stuff from the horse hair, shoe, pictures etc like a shadow box


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

If you have any of her tail hair, make a bracelet or necklace out of it. Or make a keychain out of one of her halters. Something that she can always carry with her so they'll always be together.  Or, you could take a picture of the two of them together and have it put on canvas for her to hang in the house.


----------

